# Solved: FrontPage 2002 web changes don't show up when published.... help!



## The-Old-Crow (Jul 14, 2010)

_Well, here I am, posting my very first stupid question. _

_Being as I had some slight knowledge of HTML, I inherited the job of improving and updating our tribal website. I was using the MS FrontPage program that came installed on my desktop PC, as this was the program the original administrator used to create our site._

_Well, everything was going fine for the past 2 years, until I had to have my computer wiped, to get rid of the problems installing IE8 caused. The computer tech was able to save my photos, documents and music files.... but not my FrontPage program. I did not know which version of FrontPage I had, so after much searching on the internet, I bought version 2002 Academic Edition._

_I imported the last published version of our website (with help from our original administrator on the phone), added some new text and a photo, previewed it in my IE7 browser, then saved it as index.htm (the name John had originaly instructed me that it must be). During the publish process, a notice popped up, for each photo file I had used in the page. It said the file was on the web server, but not found in the web I was publishing. I was asked if I wished to remove each file from the web server, so I selected "no" each time it came up. The publish went through, but the new text and photo I had saved in index.htm did not appear in our updated website._

_We now need to get the latest tribal newsletter published to our website, so I am pleading for anyone who uses FrontPage to help us. Just bear in mind that I'm not familiar with many technical terms. Old dogs can learn new tricks..... it just takes us a little longer. So please be patient with me. _

_Hope to hear from someone soon,_
_ The Old Crow_
_







_



_ I have an HP Pavilion A818N-B PC , Pentium4 515 (P) 2.93 GHz, 512MB Memory, __Windows XP Home Edition SP3, purchased in 2005. __We use GoDaddy as our website server._


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you post the website url - 


> During the publish process, a notice popped up, for each photo file I had used in the page. It said the file was on the web server, but not found in the web I was publishing. I was asked if I wished to remove each file from the web server, so I selected "no" each time it came up. The publish went through, but the new text and photo I had saved in index.htm did not appear in our updated website.


if you created a new image and did not copy that across to the server, then it will not be seen, i have not used frontpage for a while (so you may want to wait for a recent user to reply) - but i have also found that sometimes frontpage changed the image reference to a full link - like c:\documents and settings\user - etc rather than a relative link for the server


----------



## The-Old-Crow (Jul 14, 2010)

_Thank you for your interest and input Etaf. Here is our website url:_

http://www.atakapa-ishak.com/

_I hope your experience with Frontpage, no matter how long ago, can help us get back to normal again. _

_Wi na hiweush,_
_ The Old Crow_
_







_


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the source index.htm - all the images are in the same directory as the index.htm file and all working 

Do you have a full backup of the site locally on the PC ?


----------



## The-Old-Crow (Jul 14, 2010)

_Etaf,_
_I cannot thank you enough!  :up: Your comment about your past experience with FrontPage got me thinking. I went back in and took a close look at the html... no problems there. I used the open recent web function and researched further. Somehow I had opened a second web from the folder the computer tech had saved for me with all my website files. After comparing the files in both webs, I noticed the dates on the index.htm files. One was months earlier than the other! _

_Then I decided to try again, using the correct web. I added new text and a photo, saved, previewed in browser and started the publish._
_This time, I selected "no" to each notice to keep the photos that were on the server. The publish worked this time! The brief announcement about our Grand Bayou members and the photo I inserted was there! _

_Sooo.... when you looked at our site, it was the newly updated version.... with the exception of the tribal newsletter of course. I can't wait to call Chief and tell him the good news! I still need to learn how to delete that other web and all the files in it. Don't suppose you would have any ideas on how to do that, would you? Should I post that question in another thread? _

_Wi na hiweush tol tol,_
_ The Old Crow_


----------



## The-Old-Crow (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, it takes these hands and mind so long to write a reply, that I didn't get yours before I was finished.



> Do you have a full backup of the site locally on the PC ?


Here comes another stupid question for you! What exactly is a full backup of the site? Would that be the folder I spoke about in my previous reply?
I would like to import the site to My FrontPage program on my laptop also, to see if it will update without problems with this blasted Vista.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the situation now ?


----------



## The-Old-Crow (Jul 14, 2010)

It seems to be working just fine now. I loaded the program onto my laptop, but haven't tried importing our site to play around with it yet.
Will leave a post about the outcome, ok?


----------

